# This may be backwards



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I know the aim is the give the fish the best environment possible. With this you get breeding and fry. Is there a middle ground somewhere not to have fry? I really don't want to add something that will eat them. Just want to stop having babies.

The fish is question is a pair of Jewel cichlids. How do I tell the male from female?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

LOL. Jewels are breeding machines. You can't stop 'em.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I really like them but they should come with a baby production warning.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Trade 'em ( the fry ) in to your local petshops. They'll find a use for them.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yeah, that's what I've been doing.


----------



## jrmasterbreeder (Feb 12, 2008)

Jewel Cichlids are very prolific breeders. The only way to have them not breed is separate the male and female. If you don't want to do that, try lowering the temp a little bit depending on what you have it set at. Higher temperatures usually trigger breeding.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can slow them down by leaving the fry in the tank longer. If you take them all, they will spawn again.


----------

